# Has anyone successfully operated a plow on 2019 Ram 2500?



## Moweze (Oct 24, 2019)

Looking to see if anyone has had a successful installation of a plow and fully functional headlights on a new 2019 Ram 2500. My dealer is having some major issues. Trying to determine if maybe I need to go another route. What have you had success with?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I've seen quite a few in this area. What are they having problems with?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

We have one here right now - we are still waiting on the mount which is backordered, but we installed the wiring which went fine. It is identical to previous years and we had no issues.


----------



## Moweze (Oct 24, 2019)

I picked it up last night, and they did get the headlights to work. I have a toggle for the plow lights on/low/high. The DRL however are on and will not shut off. Dealer indicates that this is normal (thiss was what they were having all the issues with). I plowed the first snow of the year with only truck lights and that was horrible. Couldn't see the road/lots unless the plow was down.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

This is the first I've heard of this. I have a 16 and everything is wired and works as it should. Mine is a BOSS. Not sure if that matters or not.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Moweze said:


> I picked it up last night, and they did get the headlights to work. I have a toggle for the plow lights on/low/high. The DRL however are on and will not shut off. Dealer indicates that this is normal (thiss was what they were having all the issues with). I plowed the first snow of the year with only truck lights and that was horrible. Couldn't see the road/lots unless the plow was down.


What brand of plow? The toggle switch is definitely not normal for a new install


----------



## Moweze (Oct 24, 2019)

This is on a new Meyer Super V 9.6


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> What brand of plow? The toggle switch is definitely not normal for a new install


Seriously... :terribletowel:

I think your dealer is in over their head.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I can't imagine having to use a toggle switch in s brand setup


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Seriously... :terribletowel:


Heck, he didn't say anything about running a wire to the trailer plug. Maybe on that Meyer the switch IS normal.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Heck, he didn't say anything about running a wire to the trailer plug. Maybe on that Meyer the switch IS normal.


might be. I think those Meyers the headlights stay on the truckside still.

Been a long time since I have seen one. No one runs them in my area.


----------



## Moweze (Oct 24, 2019)

They said they could have used a connection through the trailer plug, however it would still have that same issue. I opted to not as I need to be able to trailer with the plow on.


----------



## Moweze (Oct 24, 2019)

This was my option for a local dealer. It's just a little upsetting that you buy a brand new truck with the snow plow up-fitters package and you still have a toggle switch. Other than the headlight issue the plow worked very well on the first storm, going to have to get used to the V-plow operation. My years of experience have been with straight blades.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Hoping it's not the Sabre lights they installed.... Meyer seems to be so behind the innovation curve.


----------



## Moweze (Oct 24, 2019)

It has the Sabre III led lights.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DAFFMOBILEWASH said:


> Hoping it's not the Sabre lights they installed.... Meyer seems to be so behind the innovation curve.


That's an understatement.

My 5500 with the new Boss has a switch for truck or plow lights...I kinda like it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's an understatement.
> 
> My 5500 with the new Boss has a switch for truck or plow lights...I kinda like it.


If I understood him, it sounds like they couldn't get the factory wiring working so they just hardwired the plow lights to a switch and he has to manually shut the truck lights off, rather than the BOSS toggle that switches between truck & plow. I assume that's why the DRLs are not switching over since they will stay on even in the headlight off position.


----------



## Moweze (Oct 24, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> If I understood him, it sounds like they couldn't get the factory wiring working so they just hardwired the plow lights to a switch and he has to manually shut the truck lights off, rather than the BOSS toggle that switches between truck & plow. I assume that's why the DRLs are not switching over since they will stay on even in the headlight off position.


This is correct. Its functional, but not what I was expecting for a $6700 plow setup. Dealer says that the plow configure harness located under the PCB doesn't exist on the 2019 HD's.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Moweze said:


> This is correct. Its functional, but not what I was expecting for a $6700 plow setup. Dealer says that the plow configure harness located under the PCB doesn't exist on the 2019 HD's.


It did on the one we just did

Does the truck have the plow prep package?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> If I understood him, it sounds like they couldn't get the factory wiring working so they just hardwired the plow lights to a switch and he has to manually shut the truck lights off, rather than the BOSS toggle that switches between truck & plow. I assume that's why the DRLs are not switching over since they will stay on even in the headlight off position.


Kinda figured that too, just wasn't sure the Boss switch was standard.



Moweze said:


> This is correct. Its functional, but not what I was expecting for a $6700 plow setup. Dealer says that the plow configure harness located under the PCB doesn't exist on the 2019 HD's.


Being a Meyer who knows but it sounds like your dealer is not so intelligent.


----------



## Moweze (Oct 24, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> It did on the one we just did
> 
> Does the truck have the plow prep package?


Yes, the Snow Chief Group


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Then it should definitely have the wires under the fuse box.


----------



## Moweze (Oct 24, 2019)

Drock78 said:


> Then it should definitely have the wires under the fuse box.


That's what I thought. It was well after dark when I got back home last night, I am gong to look myself and see if it is there. My guess is they weren't able to get their harness to work for whatever reason and just went the route they did to avoid further delays or headaches.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Moweze said:


> That's what I thought. It was well after dark when I got back home last night, I am gong to look myself and see if it is there. My guess is they weren't able to get their harness to work for whatever reason and just went the route they did to avoid further delays or headaches.


We did a 2019 5500 also and the wires were there but much further down than expected and covered in a lot more tape than usual - if my guy had any problems locating them on the 2500, he didn't say so.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Just spoke with the guy who did the 2500 - he said the wires were completely covered in electrical tape that he had to pull off to find them, but there were in the usual location.


----------



## Moweze (Oct 24, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Just spoke with the guy who did the 2500 - he said the wires were completely covered in electrical tape that he had to pull off to find them, but there were in the usual location.


Thanks


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you go to the Ram commercial body builder guide site, they have a video on it.


----------



## Moweze (Oct 24, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> If you go to the Ram commercial body builder guide site, they have a video on it.


Yes, I sent them the video on the plow harness and also the cab toggle switches as well. They got the factory toggle switch panel working fine for salter, vibrate lights etc. they just couldn't locate or make the plow harness work correctly.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's an understatement.
> 
> My 5500 with the new Boss has a switch for truck or plow lights...I kinda like it.


I've always had my dealer wire up the option for all 4 headlights on at the same time. Love it


----------



## LaneC (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm having no issues at all getting everything working fine with the 2019 2500's. I just did a 2500 with Western plow and spreader, no issues at all.

Yeah, I agree with having all the light out there you can have.

We've got the best light and electrical upfitter I've ever known of though too. They do very very good work.


----------

